# Cube Stereo - der ultimative Knarz-Thread



## LightItUp (7. Dezember 2018)

Ich habe mir vor eineinhalb Monaten ein Cube Stereo 140 SL 2018 für 2,5k Euro gekauft. Mir war zu diesem Zeitpunkt das schlechte Image von Cube noch nicht bewusst, im Nachhinein war der Kauf ein Fehler.
Das Knarzen tritt jede Woche etwa 1-3 mal auf wenn ich jeden Tag fahre, das erste mal das es richtig geknarzt hat war beim Bergauf fahren, die letzten Male dann bei Stoppies & Hops. Ich denke das es der Rahmen ist da ich beim Stoppie nicht trete und das Laufwerk so ausschließen kann und beim Berg auffahren nicht den Lenker/ Headset etc. belaste und die Bremse vorne keine derartigen Geräusche macht wenn ich nicht das vorder Rat anhebe sondern einfach nur so Bremse. Auch meinte ein befreundeter Mechaniker(der es live gehört hat) das das Knarzen/ Ächzen typisch für Carbon Rahmen ist aber halt nicht bei einem praktisch neuen Fahrrad. Am Rahmen lassen sich keine Kratzer oder ähnliche Schäden feststellen. Ist das plausibel?

Andere Mängel nach eineinhalb Monaten:
-Massives Spiel in Sattelstütze
-Knacken bei aufsetzen von Vorderrad & Hinterrad +Speichenorgel
-Klackern an Dämpfer bei leichten Schlägen

Ich werde jetzt versuchen mein Geld zurückbekommen und den Schaden zu begrenzen.


----------



## der-gute (7. Dezember 2018)

LightItUp schrieb:


> Ich werde jetzt versuchen mein Geld zurückbekommen und den Schaden zu begrenzen.



Ja genau. So wirds laufen...grandiose Annahme...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LightItUp (7. Dezember 2018)

der-gute schrieb:


> Ja genau. So wirds laufen...grandiose Annahme...


Oder was halt drin ist..


----------



## hardtails (7. Dezember 2018)

Schick mir den Schrotthaufen. 
Ich schicke dir 1000€ per Western Union
Du bist viel gefahren -50%
Altes Modeljahr -25%

Deal?


----------



## LightItUp (7. Dezember 2018)

haha klar, da ist noch Garantie drauf. Ich hol mir mein Geld schon wieder. Außerdem ist es von 2018, hab mich verschrieben, danke für das Angebot. lol


----------



## maxito (7. Dezember 2018)

Klassischer Weg ist es dem Händler zur 1. Inspektion zu geben mit Hinweis auf die Mängel. Dann beten dass alle behoben werden.
Beim Stereo von einem Kumpel hat es dann immernoch geknackt, wir haben alle Lager der Schwinge mit den richtigen Drehmomenten nachgezogen, es war das Lager hinter dem Kettenblatt der Kurbel, die wir vorher demontieren mussten sowas machen nicht alle Mechaniker ;-)
Bei meinem Cube Reaction war der Laufradsatz sehr weich aufgebaut. Bei der Inspektion haben sie alle Speichen nachgezogen, seitdem keine Probleme mehr.
Gewöhnlich müssen Schrauben bei neuen Bikes nachgezogen werden und Schaltungen nach den ersten hundert Kilometern neu eingestellt werden, aber man kann auch gleich mit dem Anwalt drohen ;-)


----------



## LightItUp (7. Dezember 2018)

Naja, fakt ist das ich die Mängel nicht einmalig oder nur bei diesem Fahrrad auftreten, ein kaputter Rahmen oder das Spiel in Sattelstütze sowie die allgemeine unangenehme Geräuschkulisse, Rost und die Anzahl an Problemen die dieses Fahrrad machen zeugen meiner Meinung nach von schlechter Qualität und nicht temporären Problemen. Ich kann es noch 100 Mahl zum Händler bringen und ab dann alle paar Monate mein Fahrrad neu machen lassen, aber bei einem Neupreis von 3k erwarte ich mehr. Wenn Cube das nicht liefern kann....


----------



## Epic-Treter (7. Dezember 2018)




----------



## LightItUp (7. Dezember 2018)

? Wenn du mir monatlich den Rahmen schickst & ersetzt dann können wir das machen! @Epic-Treter


----------



## Fury (7. Dezember 2018)

LightItUp schrieb:


> aber bei einem Neupreis von 3k erwarte ich mehr. Wenn Cube das nicht liefern kann....


Mehr Räder oder was?


----------



## S-H-A (7. Dezember 2018)

fury9 schrieb:


> Mehr Räder oder was?



Mehr knarzen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LightItUp (7. Dezember 2018)

Mehr Qualität -.-


----------



## S-H-A (7. Dezember 2018)

Cube? Dazu wahrscheinlich bei der ZEG gekauft


----------



## Epic-Treter (7. Dezember 2018)

LightItUp schrieb:


> ? Wenn du mir monatlich den Rahmen schickst & ersetzt dann können wir das machen! @Epic-Treter





LightItUp schrieb:


> ein kaputter Rahmen oder das Spiel in Sattelstütze sowie die allgemeine unangenehme Geräuschkulisse, Rost und die Anzahl an Problemen die dieses Fahrrad machen zeugen meiner Meinung nach von schlechter Qualität



Den Rost am Carbonrahmen möchte ich gerne mal sehen. Kannst Du mal ein Foto davon einstellen?


----------



## hardtails (7. Dezember 2018)

LightItUp schrieb:


> Mehr Qualität -.-


Da bist du hier absolut an der richtigen Adresse


----------



## hardtails (7. Dezember 2018)

Epic-Treter schrieb:


> Den Rost am Carbonrahmen möchte ich gerne mal sehen. Kannst Du mal ein Foto davon einstellen?


Ist wahrscheinlich Hunde scheiße


----------



## S-H-A (7. Dezember 2018)

skwal83 schrieb:


> Ist wahrscheinlich Hunde scheiße



Carbonwurmkacka.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hardtails (7. Dezember 2018)

S-H-A schrieb:


> Carbonwurmkacka.


Das wäre aber ziemlich schlecht wenn der Rahmen von diesem parasiet befallen wäre.  
Aber das erklärt alle die Probleme. 
Aber auf Garantie geht da gar nix mehr. Und wenn man die Teile nicht sofort bekämpft ist das Ding komplett unbrauchbar


----------



## S-H-A (7. Dezember 2018)

skwal83 schrieb:


> Das wäre aber ziemlich schlecht wenn der Rahmen von diesem parasiet befallen wäre.
> Aber das erklärt alle die Probleme.
> Aber auf Garantie geht da gar nix mehr. Und wenn man die Teile nicht sofort bekämpft ist das Ding komplett unbrauchbar



Völlig richtig! Sehr aussichtslos das Ganze.


----------



## Basti138 (7. Dezember 2018)

Rostige Schraubenköpfe wegen falscher Pflege mit Kärcher/Gartenschlauch? Dann wäre das Knacken kein Wunder.
Dann kannste schon mal die Karre auseinandernehmen und alle Lager neu machen und das mit Garantie wird schwer.


----------



## --- (7. Dezember 2018)

LightItUp schrieb:


> Auch meinte ein befreundeter Mechaniker(der es live gehört hat) das das Knarzen/ Ächzen typisch für Carbon Rahmen ist


 Hat der was an der Waffel vielleicht?



LightItUp schrieb:


> Am Rahmen lassen sich keine Kratzer oder ähnliche Schäden feststellen. Ist das plausibel?


Natürlich ist das plausibel. Warum sollte denn ein Kratzer oder ähnlicher Schaden knarzen oder ächzen? Was ist das denn für ein Unsinn?


----------



## LightItUp (7. Dezember 2018)

Basti138 schrieb:


> Rostige Schraubenköpfe wegen falscher Pflege mit Kärcher/Gartenschlauch? Dann wäre das Knacken kein Wunder.
> Dann kannste schon mal die Karre auseinandernehmen und alle Lager neu machen und das mit Garantie wird schwer.



Nein, das Fahrrad ist wie neu noch nie Abgespritzt, mit irgendwas.


--- schrieb:


> Hat der was an der Waffel vielleicht?
> 
> 
> Natürlich ist das plausibel. Warum sollte denn ein Kratzer oder ähnlicher Schaden knarzen oder ächzen? Was ist das denn für ein Unsinn?



Er meinte das dass passiert wenn der Rahmen kaputt ist?
Ich bin (wie Ihr vielleicht gemerkt habt) neu in der Scene hab mir nen Cube für nen scheiß Geld gekauft. Jetzt sagt mir jeder das ich nen Fehler gemacht hab und das Fahrrad scheiße ist.
Das kann ich jetzt bestätigen, nachdem ich mir mal nen Tag lang nen YT leihen durfte und festgestellt hab das ein Fully unter normalen Umständen nicht bei jeder Bewegung 1 von 10 verschiedenen Geräuschen wieder gibt wie eben meins. Eins dieser Geräusche geht ziemlich sicher vom Rahmen aus, diesen Verdacht hatte ich schon vorher war mir aber nicht sicher da ich keine Ahnung habe. Als ich heute draußen fahren war wurde mir dann eben von nem Bekannten gesagt das mein C auch noch hin ist, weil er eben dieses charakteristische ungesunde ächzen/ knacken gehört hat als ich nen Stoppy gemacht hab(passiert nicht bei jedem Stoppy, vlt einmal am Tag wenn ich viel fahr).



Epic-Treter schrieb:


> Den Rost am Carbonrahmen möchte ich gerne mal sehen. Kannst Du mal ein Foto davon einstellen?



An den zwei Schrauben links und rechts die den Dämpfer halten??? Denk eine Sekunde über das was ich geschrieben hab nach bevor du so ne Lawine an Scheiße los trist.


----------



## Basti138 (7. Dezember 2018)

Das Knarzen ist, wenn Bauteile aneinander reiben, vorzugsweise Aluteile.
Jetzt ist es so, dass im Carbon eigentlich immer eingearbeitete Aluinserts an Lagerstellen sind => es ist also Alu, das beim Carbonrahmen knarzt.

Du wirst das Knacken los, indem du die Karre zerlegst und die Berührstellen putzt und fettest. BZW bei Carbon Carbonmontagepaste, oder hochviskose Silikonpaste verwenden.
Hinterbau zerrupfen, Gabel und Steuersatz und Dämpfer ausbauen - ansonsten hast du das alle 5 Minuten an ner anderen Stelle.
Die Hersteller sparen beim Zusammenbau eigentlich immer mit Fett, so dass Schmutz und vor allem Wasser an die Stellen kommt, wo fett hingehört.
Wie schon erwähnt, das Bike evtl zur Erstinspection (wenn du nicht selber schraubst) bringen und das dazusagen.


----------



## LightItUp (8. Dezember 2018)

Und wie kommt das dass sowas schon nach den ersten Monate(n) passiert?
Und das ist wahrscheinlich auch kein Grund das Fahrrad zurückzugeben, oder ?
Bringt es was wenn ich des Fahrrad zu nem Cube Store schleppe und die mir das dann wieder gerade biegen, wegen Garantie und so? 

Ps: danke für die einzigst hilfreiche Antwort, grüße grimod.


----------



## Basti138 (8. Dezember 2018)

> Danke für die einzigst hilfreiche Antwort, grüße grimod.


Entschuldigung kommt nicht wieder vor 

Weil eben die Sachen oft trocken zuzsammengebaut werden (nicht nur bei Cube übrigens).
Das Knacken kennt wohl jeder MTB Fahrer.
Das Problem ist immer die Stelle zu lokalisieren. Das kann 1000 ursachen haben.
Sowas kann dir ne ganze Saison versauen, weil du immer wieder mit dem selben Problem beim Händler auftauchst.
Das übel ist, wenn du nichts dagegen tust, wird das immer schlimmer und die Chance, dass du es langfristig wegbekommst wird kleiner.
Das Knacken bedeutet nicht, dass die Lager kaputt sind, sondern dass an den Lagerstellen die Bauteile aneinander reiben, was man meistens mit geeignetem Fett wegbekommt - dazu muss mans allerdings zerlegen. Sprühfett oder Öl von aussen verschlimmerts eher noch.

Hatte sowas auch, beim Neurad - hab das ganze Ding dann auseinandergerupft, weil ich die Faxen einfach dick hatte.
Jetzt ist Ruhe.


----------



## LightItUp (8. Dezember 2018)

Gut dann mach ich mich morgen mal auf den Weg zu Cube  (Das Forum braucht ne Smileyerweiterung...)

mfg


----------



## Basti138 (8. Dezember 2018)

Was bei Cube sehr gerne knarzt, lst der Horstlink - das Gelenk in der Kettenstrebe, vorzugsweise rechts. Ich wette...
Kann man schnell testen, indem man die Verschraubung löst - ists dann weg, wars die Stelle.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LightItUp (8. Dezember 2018)

ok, ich gebe es weiter, danke!


----------



## Epic-Treter (8. Dezember 2018)

LightItUp schrieb:


> *Ich bin (wie Ihr vielleicht gemerkt habt) neu in der Scene hab mir nen Cube für nen scheiß Geld gekauft.* Jetzt sagt mir jeder *das ich nen Fehler gemacht hab* und das Fahrrad scheiße ist.
> *Das kann ich jetzt bestätigen, nachdem ich mir mal nen Tag lang nen YT leihen durfte *und festgestellt hab das ein Fully unter normalen Umständen nicht bei jeder Bewegung 1 von 10 verschiedenen Geräuschen wieder gibt wie eben meins. Eins dieser Geräusche geht ziemlich sicher vom Rahmen aus, diesen Verdacht hatte ich schon vorher war mir aber nicht sicher da ich keine Ahnung habe. Als ich heute draußen fahren war wurde mir dann eben von nem Bekannten gesagt das mein C auch noch hin ist, weil er eben dieses charakteristische ungesunde ächzen/ knacken gehört hat als ich nen Stoppy gemacht hab(passiert nicht bei jedem Stoppy, vlt einmal am Tag wenn ich viel fahr).
> 
> 
> ...




Nachdem ich über das nachgedacht habe, was du oben geschrieben hast: Kann es sein, dass du dir ein Bike für viel Geld gekauft hast und jetzt feststellst, dass ma A) trotzdem noch treten muss und B) Du mit dem Bike was anstellst, wofür es nicht unbedingt ausgelegt ist? Deshalb suchst Du jetzt einen Grund, die Kiste wieder los zu werden. Und natürlich ist der Hersteller oder Händler an allem schuld. 

Verkaufe das Bike und kauf Dir ein Bike, das für Deine Anforderung ausgelegt ist. Den Verlust mußt Du dann als Lehrgeld verbuchen. Isso, passiert am Anfang vielen. Alternativ könntest Du einfach den Rahmen tauschen und möglichst viele Teile Deines vorhandenen Bikes weiterverwenden. Wäre eine schöne Beschäftigung über den Winter.

Denke einfach mal darüber nach!


----------



## _Olli (8. Dezember 2018)

Man kann sich viele Sache auch einfach nur einreden. 
Genau so, wie die Tatsache das cube bikes nicht besser oder schlechter sind, als YT bikes.


----------



## Fury (8. Dezember 2018)

Isch kaufe das Baik! Was isch letzte Prais? Biete 999 €. Hole auch ab.


----------



## Epic-Treter (8. Dezember 2018)

fury9 schrieb:


> Isch kaufe das Baik! Was isch letzte Prais? Biete 999 €. Hole auch ab.


----------



## ghostmuc (8. Dezember 2018)

LightItUp schrieb:


> Nein, das Fahrrad ist wie neu noch nie Abgespritzt.



Du hast dir ein neues Rad gekauft aber noch nie abgespritzt ?
Dann kann das Rad wirklich nix gescheites sein. Kauf dir mal paar Bike-Porno Magazine und informier dich


----------



## Fury (8. Dezember 2018)

Epic-Treter schrieb:


> ich über das nachgedacht


----------



## soulslight (8. Dezember 2018)

auch wenn die bikebravos hier nicht hoch im kurs stehen, letztens war in der bike ein tutorial drin, wie mann knacken lokalisieren und wieder loskriegen kann. isz für den te vielleicht auch ganz hilfreich. welche ausgabe weiss ich nicht mehr, sollte online aber zu finden sein unter bike-magazin.de

gruß


----------



## der-gute (8. Dezember 2018)

Wieso hilfreich. Er is doch der Meinung, das es alleine die Aufgabe des Verkäufers oder Herstellers wäre...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damianfromhell (8. Dezember 2018)

LightItUp schrieb:


> Und wie kommt das dass sowas schon nach den ersten Monate(n) passiert?
> Und das ist wahrscheinlich auch kein Grund das Fahrrad zurückzugeben, oder ?
> Bringt es was wenn ich des Fahrrad zu nem Cube Store schleppe und die mir das dann wieder gerade biegen, wegen Garantie und so?
> 
> Ps: danke für die einzigst hilfreiche Antwort, grüße grimod.


Der Lokale Cubedealer wird dir vermutlich sagen " geh dahin wo du es gekauft hast den der ist dein Geschäftspartner)
Ergo nice try


----------



## LightItUp (8. Dezember 2018)

der-gute schrieb:


> Wieso hilfreich. Er is doch der Meinung, das es alleine die Aufgabe des Verkäufers oder Herstellers wäre...



Das Knarzen und klicken ist halt nicht normal und damit ein Garantiefall, ist ja nicht so das dass Fahrrad 2 Jahre ist?


Epic-Treter schrieb:


> Nachdem ich über das nachgedacht habe, was du oben geschrieben hast: Kann es sein, dass du dir ein Bike für viel Geld gekauft hast und jetzt feststellst, dass ma A) trotzdem noch treten muss und B) Du mit dem Bike was anstellst, wofür es nicht unbedingt ausgelegt ist? Deshalb suchst Du jetzt einen Grund, die Kiste wieder los zu werden. Und natürlich ist der Hersteller oder Händler an allem schuld.
> 
> Verkaufe das Bike und kauf Dir ein Bike, das für Deine Anforderung ausgelegt ist. Den Verlust mußt Du dann als Lehrgeld verbuchen. Isso, passiert am Anfang vielen. Alternativ könntest Du einfach den Rahmen tauschen und möglichst viele Teile Deines vorhandenen Bikes weiterverwenden. Wäre eine schöne Beschäftigung über den Winter.
> 
> Denke einfach mal darüber nach!



Jain.
A) Ich fahre regelmäßig Touren auch mit diesem Fahrrad aber halt auch Enduro
B) Das Fahrrad ist von Cube selbst noch als Enduro gekennzeichnet (sie Cube seite oder Bild)

ich werde es nicht verkaufen, dafür ist nicht genug Geld da aber gelernt hab ich was(Cube ist scheiße ).


----------



## LightItUp (8. Dezember 2018)

damianfromhell schrieb:


> Der Lokale Cubedealer wird dir vermutlich sagen " geh dahin wo du es gekauft hast den der ist dein Geschäftspartner)
> Ergo nice try



Hat er auch aber ich ruf etz halt bei meinem Versandhändler an der soll mir dann die Servicerechnung bezahlen. - Ich halte euch auf dem laufenden


----------



## ghostmuc (8. Dezember 2018)

Ja, bitte halte uns auf dem laufenden, erzähl uns wie er dich ausgelacht hat.
Vermutlich hast halt irgendwo Dreck drin der knarzt. Das ist das normalste der Welt bei nem Fahrrad das auch mal abseits von Aspahlt gefahren wird.
Dagegen gibt ein ganz einfaches Mittel: Das Bike auch mal pflegen

Und deine anderen Probleme:

-Massives Spiel in Sattelstütze  (??? erklär das mal)
-Knacken bei aufsetzen von Vorderrad & Hinterrad +Speichenorgel (Vermutlich sind einfach die Speichen locker, dagegen hilft nachziehen, was ganz normal ist und zur Pflege gehört. Aber was ist ne Speichenorgel ???)
-Klackern an Dämpfer bei leichten Schlägen (Dagegen hilft vermutlich Schrauben nachziehen, stet wahrscheinlich sogar in deiner Bedienungsanleitung das du das mal machen sollst)

Wenn dir der Pflegeaufwand zu viel ist, kauf dir ein Hollandrad und fahr Radweg


----------



## _Olli (8. Dezember 2018)

LightItUp schrieb:


> aber gelernt hab ich was(Cube ist scheiße ).


----------



## damianfromhell (8. Dezember 2018)

Vorallem online kaufen als Anfänger und den beschweren..... Sorry aber des echt selbst Schuld.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LightItUp (8. Dezember 2018)

damianfromhell schrieb:


> Vorallem online kaufen als Anfänger und den beschweren..... Sorry aber des echt selbst Schuld.


Hätte ich mir sonst nicht Leisten können, das musste ich halt in Kauf nehmen.


ghostmuc schrieb:


> Ja, bitte halte uns auf dem laufenden, erzähl uns wie er dich ausgelacht hat.
> Vermutlich hast halt irgendwo Dreck drin der knarzt. Das ist das normalste der Welt bei nem Fahrrad das auch mal abseits von Aspahlt gefahren wird.
> Dagegen gibt ein ganz einfaches Mittel: Das Bike auch mal pflegen
> 
> ...



Kann sein das dass hier so rüber kommt aber Speichen, Schrauben nachziehen Kette Ölen oder Fahr und Laufwerk aufschrauben kann ich selber, was man halt unter Pflege so versteht. Lies den Thread ganz dann kapierst du auch was es mit dem Knarzen auf sich hat.

-Sattelstütze sitzt extrem locker bedeutet nicht das sie nen bisschen ruckelt, wie normal sonder sich 2-3cm nach links und rechts bewegt (und ja es ist alles fest gezogen).
- Speichen sind FEST und alles Zentriert. Wenn ich das Hinterrad versetze hör ich halt mindestens 4 Speichen schwingen bzw. klingen. Hab es auch schon mit verschiedenen Spannungen versucht.
-Hinten ist alles fest das klackern geht wahrscheinlich vom Dämpfer aus


----------



## ghostmuc (8. Dezember 2018)

Speichen brauchen aber nicht verschiedene Spannungen, sondern EINE. Und wenn du schreibst das du Anfänger bist dann bezweifle ich das du allein das richtig kannst.
Und mit welchem Drehmoment hast die Sattelstütze angezogen ? Bis sich die Schraube mit dem Finger nicht mehr drehen lies oder bis das Carbon gebrochen ist. Hast Carbonpaste rein ??
Wahrscheinlich oder sicher ???


----------



## Plumpssack (8. Dezember 2018)

Das Sattelstützenproblem ist bei Cube momentan wohl leider kein Einzelfall und m.E. ein Reklamationsgrund, sprich der Hauptrahmen sollte ersetzt werden wenn der Sitzrohrdurchmesser außerhalb jeglicher akzeptierbarer Toleranz sein sollte.

An die restlichen Probleme gewöhnt man sich beim MTB...Die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass du ähnliche Knarz/Spiel Probleme am Hinterbau eines Santa Cruz, Devinci und Konsorten hättest ist meiner Erfahrung nach fast gleich.

Wenn man langfristig ein perfekt funktionierendes Bike fahren möchte bleibt einem oft nichts als die Marterie zu verstehen und solche Probleme selber zu lösen.

...und das machen die Hersteller nicht um jemanden zu ärgern oder obwohl es total einfach wäre solche Probleme zu vermeiden. Das MTB ist einfach recht widrigen Bedingungen ausgesetzt und noch dazu spürt man kleinste "Mängel" sofort. Verhältnismäßig sehr filigran und immer so leicht wie möglich muss es auch noch sein.


----------



## Fury (8. Dezember 2018)

LightItUp schrieb:


> Cube ist scheiße


Blödsinn 



LightItUp schrieb:


> Ich halte euch auf dem laufenden


Tu das nicht!


----------



## Epic-Treter (8. Dezember 2018)

LightItUp schrieb:


> -Sattelstütze sitzt extrem locker bedeutet nicht das sie nen bisschen ruckelt, wie normal sonder sich 2-3cm nach links und rechts bewegt



Die Sattelstütze läßt sich im Sattelrohr also 2-3 cm nach links und rechts bewegen bei geschlossener Klemmung? Wie geht das?


----------



## Fury (8. Dezember 2018)

Epic-Treter schrieb:


> Die Sattelstütze läßt sich im Sattelrohr also 2-3 cm nach links und rechts bewegen bei geschlossener Klemmung? Wie geht das?


Schätze, das ist ne Vario-Stütze und die 2-3cm sind „geringfügig“ übertrieben.


----------



## S-H-A (8. Dezember 2018)

Respekt den Leuten, die hier die Geduld haben, und wirklich versuchen sich diesem Schmarrn anzunehmen.


----------



## Epic-Treter (8. Dezember 2018)

LightItUp schrieb:


> Das Knarzen und klicken ist halt nicht normal und damit ein Garantiefall, ist ja nicht so das dass Fahrrad 2 Jahre ist?
> 
> 
> Jain.
> ...



Cube Webseite lesen bildet: Einsatzgebiet des Bikes Kategorie 4 und diese sagt folgendes aus:




Stoppies und ähnliches fallen glaube ich in den letzten Abschnitt. Ergo nicht Cube ist Mist sondern Du hast Dir ein Bike gekauft und machst damit Dinge für die das Bike nicht ausgelegt ist. Und das willst Du dann noch auf Garantie laufen lassen?


----------



## FlatterAugust (8. Dezember 2018)

Epic-Treter schrieb:


> Die Sattelstütze läßt sich im Sattelrohr also 2-3 cm nach links und rechts bewegen bei geschlossener Klemmung? Wie geht das?



Er meint sicher wenn er die Stütze oben am Sattel hin und her bewegt. Wenn die Stütze im Sitzrohr extrem viel Spiel, bzw Untermaß aufweist, kann es - übertrieben dargestellt - schon sein.

@TE

Dann solltest du mal den Schlitz der Sitzrohrklemmung begutachten - läuft er oben zusammen, ist die Stütze zu klein o. Sitzrohr-D zu groß. Stellt sich heraus, dem ist so, dann sind wir auch schon dem Knacke/Knarzen auf der Spur. Das wäre dann in der Tat ein Reklamationsgrund, da es mittelfristig zu einem Totalschaden des Rahmens führt.


----------



## Fury (8. Dezember 2018)

"Wenn man das Unmögliche ausgeschlossen hat, muss das, was übrig bleibt, die Wahrheit sein, so unwahrscheinlich sie auch klingen mag."


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LightItUp (8. Dezember 2018)

Epic-Treter schrieb:


> Cube Webseite lesen bildet: Einsatzgebiet des Bikes Kategorie 4 und diese sagt folgendes aus:
> Anhang anzeigen 803102
> 
> Stoppies und ähnliches fallen glaube ich in den letzten Abschnitt. Ergo nicht Cube ist Mist sondern Du hast Dir ein Bike gekauft und machst damit Dinge für die das Bike nicht ausgelegt ist. Und das willst Du dann noch auf Garantie laufen lassen?



Dann hat mich Cube halt verarscht, oder liest du dir bei jedem Produkt das du kaufst die AGBs durch? Das Fahrrad hat 150/140 mm Federweg, da könnte man halt von ausgehen das eins der Laufräder mal die Haftung verlieren darf. 
Dann hätten Sie es nicht als *Enduro Fahrrad* markieren und 150mm einbauen dürfen, denn das da mal nen Laufrad Haftung verliert ist ja Regelfall bzw. der SINN. .  Wenn ich bei YT, Orbea, Specealized nen Fahrrad kauf wo Enduro draufsteht dann bekomm ich auch Enduro. Kann ich von Cube anscheinend nicht erwarten. made in germany, ne


----------



## ghostmuc (8. Dezember 2018)

Das ist im allgemeinen der Sinn von AGBs und Produktbeschreibungen 

Bei mir vorm Haus steht auch ein Kindermountainbike ausm Baumarkt auf dem Downhill steht......
Und YT wird wo gebaut. In Amerika, oder ?


----------



## ghostmuc (8. Dezember 2018)

LightItUp schrieb:


> aber gelernt hab ich was(Cube ist scheiße ).



Cube lernt aus sowas auch was: Kunden wie du sind scheiße


----------



## LightItUp (8. Dezember 2018)

Oder man stuft seine Supermarkt Fahrräder nicht als Enduro Fahrräder ein. So einfach?
Was lerne ich daraus? Cube ist scheiße. Ich verkaufe auch kein Reis und hinten drauf steht dann das der Reis nicht gegessen werden darf.
@ghostmuc Aber du fährst ja auch Radeon, also...


----------



## ghostmuc (8. Dezember 2018)

LightItUp schrieb:


> Oder man stuft seine Supermarkt Fahrräder nicht als Enduro Fahrräder ein. So einfach?
> Was lerne ich daraus? Cube ist scheiße. Ich verkaufe auch kein Reis und hinten drauf steht dann das der Reis nicht gegessen werden darf.
> @ghostmuc Aber du fährst ja auch Radeon, also...



Richtig, ich fahr ein Radon (das man übrigens ohne E schreibt). Das fahre ich mittlerweile als Winter und Schlechtwetter Rad. Da ich mich beim Kauf aber informiert habe für was das Rad ist und was es darf und was nicht, bzw ich genug Fachwissen hatte fährt das Rad immer nch tadellos. Und das seit drei Jahren.

Und stell dir vor ich fahre auch ein Scott Spark WORLDCUP. Und trotzdem weiß ICH das ich damit kein Worldcup Rennen gewinnen würde, weil ich eben nicht Nino Schurter bin. Auch wenn ich "das selbe" Rad fahre wie er


----------



## LightItUp (8. Dezember 2018)

ghostmuc schrieb:


> Richtig, ich fahr ein Radon (das man übrigens ohne E schreibt). Das fahre ich mittlerweile als Winter und Schlechtwetter Rad. Da ich mich beim Kauf aber informiert habe für was das Rad ist und was es darf und was nicht, bzw ich genug Fachwissen hatte fährt das Rad immer nch tadellos. Und das seit drei Jahren.
> 
> Und stell dir vor ich fahre auch ein Scatt Spark WORLDCUP. Und trotzdem weiß ICH das ich damit kein Worldcup Rennen gewinnen würde, weil ich eben nicht Nino Schurter bin. Auch wenn ich "das selbe" Rad fahre wie er



Dann ist Cube halt nur ne Expertenmarke, mein Fehler!


----------



## ghostmuc (8. Dezember 2018)

Wenn man zu beginn schon schreibt das man Neuling ist, und einem dann 50 Leute die Ahnung haben sagen das man einen Fehler gemacht hat, dann sollte man das auch irgendwann einsehen. Und nicht beharlich den Fehler weiter auf den Hersteller schieben


----------



## S-H-A (8. Dezember 2018)

ghostmuc schrieb:


> Wenn man zu beginn schon schreibt das man Neuling ist, und einem dann 50 Leute die Ahnung haben sagen das man einen Fehler gemacht hat, dann sollte man das auch irgendwann einsehen. Und nicht beharlich den Fehler weiter auf den Hersteller schieben



Ist doch so herrlich einfach. "Immer dreimal mehr als wie du!"


----------



## _Olli (8. Dezember 2018)

LightItUp schrieb:


> Dann hätten Sie es nicht als *Enduro Fahrrad* markieren und 150mm einbauen dürfen,


wo tun die das explizit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LightItUp (8. Dezember 2018)

_Olli schrieb:


> wo tun die das explizit?


----------



## ghostmuc (8. Dezember 2018)

Und wo ist der Balken der die Kategorie anzeigt ? Bei All Mountain. Das rote ist das dropdown Menü


----------



## LightItUp (8. Dezember 2018)

ghostmuc schrieb:


> Und wo ist der Balken der die Kategorie anzeigt ? Bei All Mountain. Das rote ist das dropdown Menü







Ausgeklappt ragt das graue aber bis Enduro, wenn du so argumentierst....


----------



## _Olli (8. Dezember 2018)

LightItUp schrieb:


>


tja, wenn du keine balken lesen kannst dann tust du mir leid! und ich hatte gefragt wo cube EXPLIZIT enduro geschrieben hat

das rad is ein tour/AM bike ni mehr - nie weniger!


----------



## LightItUp (8. Dezember 2018)

_Olli schrieb:


> tja, wenn du keine balken lesen kannst dann tust du mir leid! und ich hatte gefragt wo cube EXPLIZIT enduro geschrieben hat
> 
> das rad is ein tour/AM bike ni mehr - nie weniger!








Das ist alles EXTREM irreführend. Mann darf 0,5m springen aber nicht mit beiden Laufrädern haftung verlieren, es ist irgendwie als Enduro eingestuft und irgendwie nicht und in ihren Texten dann wieder doch als Enduro.
Cube ist scheiße.


----------



## _Olli (8. Dezember 2018)

verlinke mal genau das bike welches du hast


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LightItUp (8. Dezember 2018)

_Olli schrieb:


> verlinke mal genau das bike welches du hast


https://www.cube.eu/2019/bikes/mountainbike/


----------



## Basti138 (8. Dezember 2018)

ghostmuc schrieb:


> Und wo ist der Balken der die Kategorie anzeigt ? Bei All Mountain. Das rote ist das dropdown Menü


Die arbeiten mit allen Tricks 

Verlinke mal bitte das Bike, welches ist es denn genau?


----------



## S-H-A (8. Dezember 2018)

Wenn der TE Einsteiger ist, wage ich zu bezweifeln dass er das Bike so hart fahren kann. Da ist irgendwo was locker, verdreckt oder braucht schlichtweg etwas Zuneigung. Knacken kann ein 10k€ Bike genau wie ein 1k€ Hobel. Da musst du wohl alleine durch. Viel Hilfe wirst nicht bekommen. Zerleg das Bike. Lernen durch tun...


----------



## LightItUp (8. Dezember 2018)

Basti138 schrieb:


> Die arbeiten mit allen Tricks
> 
> Verlinke mal bitte das Bike, welches ist es denn genau?





_Olli schrieb:


> verlinke mal genau das bike welches du hast




https://www.cube.eu/2018/bikes/moun...cube-stereo-140-hpc-sl-275-carbonnwhite-2018/

Ha! Wen man bei meinem Fahrrad runter scrolled dann kommt das:


----------



## Basti138 (8. Dezember 2018)

Mit dem Federweg, der 34mm Standrohre und dem Rahmen ist das schon eher ein AM.

Lässt sich der Sattel verdrehen, oder die Sattelstütze?


----------



## _Olli (8. Dezember 2018)

cube sagt:  "2018 erscheint es in komplett neuem Design, aber der edle Look dieses *All-Mountain-Bikes* aus Carbon und Aluminium" 

das enduro is nur als "rand-Notiz" 

setz dich mit dem händler in verbindung - lass nachbessern und fahr das rad. 

dieses : cube is scheisse .... liegt eher an deinem Verständnis! und federweg sagt überhaupt nichts aus


----------



## Basti138 (8. Dezember 2018)

Es wird aber dem Fachhändler egal sein, wenn er ankommt und sagt: Hier ist die Mailadresse des Verkäufers...
Die garantieabwicklung, den Papierkram bekommt der Händler nicht bezahlt.


----------



## LightItUp (8. Dezember 2018)

Basti138 schrieb:


> Mit dem Federweg, der 34mm Standrohre und dem Rahmen ist das schon eher ein AM.
> 
> Lässt sich der Sattel verdrehen, oder die Sattelstütze?



Wird aber beworben/ eingestuft als Enduro...


----------



## ghostmuc (8. Dezember 2018)

Ha, und wenn man den Balken genau definiert dann erkennt man das es kein vollwertiges Enduro ist.
Ha, und wenn man den Text in der Artikelbeschreibung liest, dann liest man "All Mountain"
Ha, und wenn man den deutlich sichtbaren Hinweis "Bike Kategorie 4" richtig liest, dann steht da für was es nicht geeignet nicht
ha, und wenn man als Anfänger sich vor dem Online Kauf einfach ein bißchen damit beschäftigt, dann erfährt man das


----------



## _Olli (8. Dezember 2018)

LightItUp schrieb:


> Wird aber beworben/ eingestuft als Enduro...


wird es NICHT!!!!!!!!!!!

das sagt cube: 
*2018 erscheint es in komplett neuem Design, aber der edle Look dieses All-Mountain-Bikes aus Carbon und Aluminium*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Epic-Treter (8. Dezember 2018)

LightItUp schrieb:


> https://www.cube.eu/2019/bikes/mountainbike/



Du schreibst doch, dein bike wäre aus 2018. Warum verlinkst Du dann die 2019er Seite?

Das mit der Kategorie 4 steht nicht in den AGBs sondern direkt in der Produktbeschreibung auf der Seite vom Cube Stereo 140 HPC SL.

Aber schwätz Dich ruhig weiterhin glücklich.


----------



## Basti138 (8. Dezember 2018)

Wie schon erwähnt, es steht im Supermarkt "Downhill" auf den Rädern drauf 

Es ist ein gutes Rad - der Rahmen wird sich aber eher auf Trails, Touren, AM wohlfühlen.
Für den Bikepark ist das zu weich/leicht.
Es ist ein fliessender Übergang. Das klassische Enduro hat 36mm Stahdrohre, 170/180mm Federweg und ist nicht umsonst 2kg schwerer.
Und wenn du das Cube jetzt als Enduro verwendest, wird es langfristig auseinanderfallen.
Nicht weils scheiße ist, sondern weils kein Enduro ist 

Es ist ein fliessender Übergang, ab wann ist ein Trail S2, oder S3?


----------



## LightItUp (8. Dezember 2018)

_Olli schrieb:


> wird es NICHT!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> das sagt cube:
> *2018 erscheint es in komplett neuem Design, aber der edle Look dieses All-Mountain-Bikes aus Carbon und Aluminium*



GUT DANN LASSEN WIR DAS WEG, ABER:


----------



## Epic-Treter (8. Dezember 2018)

Basti138 schrieb:


> Die arbeiten mit allen Tricks
> 
> Verlinke mal bitte das Bike, welches ist es denn genau?



Sollte diese sein: https://www.cube.eu/2018/bikes/moun...cube-stereo-140-hpc-sl-275-carbonnwhite-2018/


----------



## LightItUp (8. Dezember 2018)

Epic-Treter schrieb:


> Sollte diese sein: https://www.cube.eu/2018/bikes/moun...cube-stereo-140-hpc-sl-275-carbonnwhite-2018/



Ja, stimmt sry. Ich war in Rage.
Ist aber exakt das gleiche. 
https://www.cube.eu/2018/bikes/moun...cube-stereo-140-hpc-sl-275-carbonnwhite-2018/


----------



## _Olli (8. Dezember 2018)

LightItUp schrieb:


> GUT DANN LASSEN WIR DAS WEG, ABER:



is ok - lassen wir das! 

du hättest dir ein enduro kaufen sollen https://www.cube.eu/2019/bikes/moun...cube-stereo-150-c62-sl-29-iridiumnblack-2019/


----------



## LightItUp (8. Dezember 2018)

_Olli schrieb:


> is ok - lassen wir das!
> 
> du hättest dir ein enduro kaufen sollen https://www.cube.eu/2019/bikes/moun...cube-stereo-150-c62-sl-29-iridiumnblack-2019/



Die waren zu teuer. Und bei dem anderen stand halt auch Enduro druff.


----------



## LightItUp (8. Dezember 2018)

_Olli schrieb:


> is ok - lassen wir das!
> 
> du hättest dir ein enduro kaufen sollen https://www.cube.eu/2019/bikes/moun...cube-stereo-150-c62-sl-29-iridiumnblack-2019/



WTF, das Enduro ist auch Einsatzkategorie 4????????????????????????????????????????
Sry aber was denkt sich Cube dabei, nicht viel oder?


----------



## _Olli (8. Dezember 2018)

LightItUp schrieb:


> Ist aber exakt das gleiche.



das 2019er ist NICHT genau das selbe denn da steht NICHTS mehr von enduro
https://www.cube.eu/2019/bikes/moun.../cube-stereo-140-hpc-sl-275-carbonngrey-2019/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LightItUp (8. Dezember 2018)

_Olli schrieb:


> das 2019er ist NICHT genau das selbe denn da steht NICHTS mehr von enduro
> https://www.cube.eu/2019/bikes/moun.../cube-stereo-140-hpc-sl-275-carbonngrey-2019/


ups, wie auch immer ich hab ja das 2018...
Und tuts, aber weiter unten


----------



## grave_digga (8. Dezember 2018)

fury9 schrieb:


> "Wenn man das Unmögliche ausgeschlossen hat, muss das, was übrig bleibt, die Wahrheit sein, so unwahrscheinlich sie auch klingen mag."



Sherlock Holmes, bist Dus?


----------



## _Olli (8. Dezember 2018)

LightItUp schrieb:


> WTF, das Enduro ist auch Einsatzkategorie 4????????????????????????????????????????
> Sry aber was denkt sich Cube dabei, nicht viel oder?



die haben ihre kategorien überarbeitet. es ist alles eins nach unten gerutscht!


----------



## Basti138 (8. Dezember 2018)

_Olli schrieb:


> is ok - lassen wir das!
> 
> du hättest dir ein enduro kaufen sollen https://www.cube.eu/2019/bikes/moun...cube-stereo-150-c62-sl-29-iridiumnblack-2019/


Was ist das  Das ist ja noch wackliger...


----------



## LightItUp (8. Dezember 2018)

_Olli schrieb:


> die haben ihre kategorien überarbeitet. es ist alles eins nach unten gerutscht!



Wieso lässt du dir denn jetzt die Ausreden für Cube einfallen? Für mich ist das grobe Irreführung.


----------



## _Olli (8. Dezember 2018)

LightItUp schrieb:


> ups, wie auch immer ich hab ja das 2018...
> Und tuts, aber weiter unten


wenn du den kindergarten verlassen hast dann kann man vielleicht weiter reden!#

aber so, never. du willst es ni verstehen - selbst schuld




LightItUp schrieb:


> Wieso lässt du dir denn jetzt die Ausreden für Cube einfallen? Für mich ist das grobe Irreführung.


mach die augen auf und vergleiche!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Basti138 (8. Dezember 2018)

Vielleicht sollten wir uns auf die Probleme beschränken...
Knacken und die Sattelstütze? 
(Mein Popcorn is alle)


----------



## LightItUp (8. Dezember 2018)

_Olli schrieb:


> wenn du den kindergarten verlassen hast dann kann man vielleicht weiter reden!#
> 
> aber so, never. du willst es ni verstehen - selbst schuld
> 
> ...



Ups, ja stimmt. Machts aber nicht besser, sry die Aufregung.


----------



## _Olli (8. Dezember 2018)

Basti138 schrieb:


> Knacken und die Sattelstütze?


will er ja ni.


jammert lieber rum das er falsch gelesen hat


----------



## LightItUp (8. Dezember 2018)

Basti138 schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollten wir uns auf die Probleme beschränken...
> Knacken und die Sattelstütze?
> (Mein Popcorn is alle)



Meine Mate ist auch bald aufgebraucht, wenn ich die Menge Kofein überhaupt überlebe.
Und ja das sollte wir aber das holft mir auch nichts wenn ich in 2 Monaten wirder die gleiche Probleme habe


----------



## LightItUp (8. Dezember 2018)

_Olli schrieb:


> will er ja ni.
> 
> 
> jammert lieber rum das er falsch gelesen hat



Dann hab ich die Probleme in 2 Monaten wieder und dann? 
Das Ding ist nicht für Enduro gemacht aber es wurde so gekennzeichnet und nun?


----------



## _Olli (8. Dezember 2018)

hab ja schon gesagt, er soll den versandhändler anschreiben und auf nachbesserung pochen wenn die probleme wirklich vorhanden sind. 

vielleicht knackt der dämpfer weil zu wenig luft drauf ist und durchgeschlagen ist weil er dachte er können damit aus 20m irgendwo runter springen


----------



## Basti138 (8. Dezember 2018)

Hab noch ne Tüte Gummibärchen 

Was dreht sich denn nu Sattelstütze im Rahmen, oder Sattel auf der Stütze?




> Das Ding ist nicht für Enduro gemacht aber es wurde so gekennzeichnet und nun?


Wo denn nu?
Der Strich geht dezent in den Enduro Bereich, nicht durch. Das ist AM...
Wo steht, dass es ein Enduro ist?


----------



## _Olli (8. Dezember 2018)

LightItUp schrieb:


> Das Ding ist nicht für Enduro gemacht aber es wurde so gekennzeichnet und nun?


*wann kapierst du endlich das es NICHT als reines enduro ausgeschrieben ist?*


----------



## Epic-Treter (8. Dezember 2018)

Basti138 schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollten wir uns auf die Probleme beschränken...
> Knacken und die Sattelstütze?
> (Mein Popcorn is alle)


https://www.amazon.de/Chio-Ready-Ma...e=UTF8&qid=1544293594&sr=8-6&keywords=popcorn


----------



## LightItUp (8. Dezember 2018)

Basti138 schrieb:


> Hab noch ne Tüte Gummibärchen
> 
> Was dreht sich denn nu Sattelstütze im Rahmen, oder Sattel auf der Stütze?



Das Rohr das flutscht im Ding wo es reinflutscht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _Olli (8. Dezember 2018)

auch hier steht nichts von ENDURO!!!!!!


----------



## LightItUp (8. Dezember 2018)

_Olli schrieb:


> *wann kapierst du endlich das es NICHT als reines enduro ausgeschrieben ist?*





Basti138 schrieb:


> Hab noch ne Tüte Gummibärchen
> 
> Was dreht sich denn nu Sattelstütze im Rahmen, oder Sattel auf der Stütze?
> 
> ...














Einsatzbereich: ENDURO + alles drunter

Und JA es ist naiv so zu denken aber ich bin ANFÄNGER also ist Cube anscheinend halt dann doch nur was für Experten -.-


----------



## Basti138 (8. Dezember 2018)

Davor steht "*Einsatzgebiet*", genauer ist die Grafik.
Ein richtiges AM hat mitlerweilen 160/170mm Federweg und 34mm Standrohre,
Eher wäre das Cube AM light.
Ein Bike hat immer ein Einsatzgebiet, du kannst damit touren fahren, oder Trails.
Und wie und was entscheidet das Bike, wie es gebaut ist.
Ein Bike das "Enduro/FR" hat wäre schwerer/stabiler.
Ein Bike, das "Tour/Trail/AM/Enduro" hat (Den breiten Einsatzbereich kanns sowieso nicht geben) ist eben leichter, sonst wärs für tuoren nichts.
Wie kann ein Bike gleichzeitig für Touren geeignet sein und für gelegentliche Bikeparkeinsätze (Enduro)?


Also im Rahmen. Dann reicht entweder die Klemmung nicht, Sattelstütze hat untermaß, falsche Sattelstütze verbaut, oder der Rahmen ist nicht Maßhaltig/ oder nicht rund, oder weis der Geier was.
Stütze und Rahmen sollten 0,1mm Spaltmaß haben, so lässt sie sich gerade noch einschieben, sitzt aber mit geringer Klemmung bereits fest.

Bei 0,2mm ists Essig - das Ding sinkt während der Tahrt permanent ab, egal wie fest du die klemmschraube anziegst.


----------



## LightItUp (8. Dezember 2018)

Nur so am Rande, ich hab euch alle lieb. Bin aber froh das ich euch im ReaLife nicht kenne.


----------



## grave_digga (8. Dezember 2018)

Basti138 schrieb:


> Also im Rahmen. Dann reicht entweder die Klemmung nicht, Sattelstütze hat untermaß, falsche Sattelstütze verbaut, oder der Rahmen ist nicht Maßhaltig/ oder nicht rund, oder weis der Geier was.
> Stütze und Rahmen sollten 0,1mm Spaltmaß haben, so lässt sie sich gerade noch einschieben, sitzt aber mit geringer Klemmung bereits fest.
> 
> Bei 0,2mm ists Essig - das Ding sinkt während der Tahrt permanent ab, egal wie fest du die klemmschraube anziegst.



Evtl.  ist ja nur die Schelle nicht richtig angezogen? 



LightItUp schrieb:


> Nur so am Rande, ich hab euch alle lieb. Bin aber froh das ich euch im ReaLife nicht kenne.



Kann man nur so zurück geben.


----------



## LightItUp (8. Dezember 2018)

Basti138 schrieb:


> Also im Rahmen. Dann reicht entweder die Klemmung nicht, Sattelstütze hat untermaß, falsche Sattelstütze verbaut, oder der Rahmen ist nicht Maßhaltig/ oder nicht rund, oder weis der Geier was.
> Stütze und Rahmen sollten 0,1mm Spaltmaß haben, so lässt sie sich gerade noch einschieben, sitzt aber mit geringer Klemmung bereits fest.
> 
> Bei 0,2mm ists Essig - das Ding sinkt während der Tahrt permanent ab, egal wie fest du die klemmschraube anziegst.



Ich hab zu wenig wissen um das jetzt hier übers Forum zu debuggen. Wie gesagt ich lasse es reparieren und hoffe auf Garantie. danke...


----------



## Epic-Treter (8. Dezember 2018)

Basti138 schrieb:


> Also im Rahmen. Dann reicht entweder die Klemmung nicht, Sattelstütze hat untermaß, falsche Sattelstütze verbaut, oder der Rahmen ist nicht Maßhaltig/ oder nicht rund, oder weis der Geier was.
> Stütze und Rahmen sollten 0,1mm Spaltmaß haben, so lässt sie sich gerade noch einschieben, sitzt aber mit geringer Klemmung bereits fest.
> 
> Bei 0,2mm ists Essig - das Ding sinkt während der Tahrt permanent ab, egal wie fest du die klemmschraube anziegst.



Frage, wie sieht das Rahmenrohr im Klemmbereich aus. Je nachdem wie feste dort die Klemmung angezogen ist, kommt bei Carbon ganz schnell kaputt


----------



## LightItUp (8. Dezember 2018)

Basti138 schrieb:


> Also im Rahmen. Dann reicht entweder die Klemmung nicht, Sattelstütze hat untermaß, falsche Sattelstütze verbaut, oder der Rahmen ist nicht Maßhaltig/ oder nicht rund, oder weis der Geier was.
> Stütze und Rahmen sollten 0,1mm Spaltmaß haben, so lässt sie sich gerade noch einschieben, sitzt aber mit geringer Klemmung bereits fest.
> 
> Bei 0,2mm ists Essig - das Ding sinkt während der Tahrt permanent ab, egal wie fest du die klemmschraube anziegst.



Nein auf gar keinen Fall in den Rahmen sondern da wo es rein rutschen soll da wackelt es drin.


----------



## grave_digga (8. Dezember 2018)

LightItUp schrieb:


> Ich hab zu wenig wissen um das jetzt hier übers Forum zu debuggen. Wie gesagt ich lasse es reparieren und hoffe auf Garantie. danke...



Das ist halt auch so ne Sache. Willst wirklich wegen jeder Kleinigkeit in die Werkstatt rennen? Fahrräder sind keine Raketentechnik, vor allem früher oder später muß immer was dran gemacht werden, wenn man das jedes mal extern vergibt wirds teuer. Aber ich kenne ja Dein Einkommen nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Basti138 (8. Dezember 2018)

LightItUp schrieb:


> Nein auf gar keinen Fall in den Rahmen sondern da wo es rein rutschen soll da wackelt es drin.



Jungeeeee waaaaah 

Du meinst die Variostütze hat Spiel?





> Fahrräder sind keine Raketenetechnik


Vorsicht mit solchen Aussagen - Hersteller werben mit Flugzeugaluminium und Carbontechnik aus der Raumfahrt


----------



## LightItUp (8. Dezember 2018)

Basti138 schrieb:


> Jungeeeee waaaaah
> 
> Du meinst die Variostütze hat Spiel?



Ja, wahrscheinlich. Aber wie gesagt ich bekom das so oder so nicht selber repariert also lassen wir das.



grave_digga schrieb:


> Das ist halt auch so ne Sache. Willst wirklich wegen jeder Kleinigkeit in die Werkstatt rennen? Fahrräder sind keine Raketentechnik, vor allem früher oder später muß immer was dran gemacht werden, wenn man das jedes mal extern vergibt wirds teuer. Aber ich kenne ja Dein Einkommen nicht.



Mama & Papa (ich glaube das sagt genug aus. Ihr dürft jetzt auch zuhauen.)


----------



## Basti138 (8. Dezember 2018)

Jetzt haben wir 5 Seiten und es ist nichtmal das Problem klar 

Lass das von nem kleineren händler anschauen.
Vermutlich Sattelstütze einschicken - sei dir aber bewusst, dass du den Service zahlen musst - das ist die Vorraussetzung für eine Garantieleistung. Kein Service, kein Anspruch auf Garantie.
Und den Rahmen "entknacken" lassen.


Und dan wäre noch das Kleingedruckte:
Innerhalb 6 Monaten muss der Hersteller beweisen, dass der Schaden beim Kauf noch nicht vorhanden war. heißt glaub ich "Gewährleistung".
Nach 6 Monaten muss der Kunde beweisen, dass der Schaden beim Kauf schon vorhanden war.
Wobei die meisten Hersteller aber sehr kulant sind.


----------



## grave_digga (8. Dezember 2018)

LightItUp schrieb:


> Ja, wahrscheinlich. Aber wie gesagt ich bekom das so oder so nicht selber repariert also lassen wir das.
> 
> Mama & Papa (ich glaube das sagt genug aus. Ihr dürft jetzt auch zuhauen.)



Deswegen sag ich ja, selbst etwas Wissen aneignen sind gerade bei einem solch imensen Einkommen evtl. nicht verkehrt...


----------



## grave_digga (8. Dezember 2018)

Basti138 schrieb:


> Jetzt haben wir 5 Seiten und es ist nichtmal das Problem klar



Normal?


----------



## LightItUp (8. Dezember 2018)

Basti138 schrieb:


> Jetzt haben wir 5 Seiten und es ist nichtmal das Problem klar



Das war ja auch nicht die Frage ich wollte nur wissen ob ich mit den vorhanden Symptomen Garantie bekomme. lol
Und ja, jetzt weis ich auch das es 1M Auslöser haben kann und es drauf ankommt welcher.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerandereJan (8. Dezember 2018)

LightItUp schrieb:


> neu in der Scene,
> Jetzt sagt mir jeder, Fahrrad scheiße



Liegt denn die Quintessenz nicht eher hierin, und im Mangel von etwas Öl?


----------



## LightItUp (8. Dezember 2018)

grave_digga schrieb:


> Deswegen sag ich ja, selbst etwas Wissen aneignen sind gerade bei einem solch imensen Einkommen evtl. nicht verkehrt...



Was ich aus dem Thread mitnehme ist das ich a) das falsche Fahrrad gekauft habe und b) ich nicht mehr bei Cube und Kumpanen kaufe.
Denn für mich hat das "Enduro" das eigentlich überall bei meinem Fahrrad vertreten zum Kauf geführt, was habe ich bekommen? Kein Enduro fähiges Rad.


----------



## LightItUp (8. Dezember 2018)

DerandereJan schrieb:


> Liegt denn die Quintessenz nicht eher hierin, und im Mangel von etwas Öl?



Naja, ganz unrecht hast du nicht aber der unterschied zu deren Fahrrädern ist halt existent, spürbar und spiegelt sich in nem kaputten Fahrrad wieder.


----------



## Basti138 (8. Dezember 2018)

> Jetzt sagt mir jeder, Fahrrad scheiße


Könntest du bitte schreiben "Jeder, ausser Basti138 - obwohl der nie ein Cube kaufen würde"


----------



## Epic-Treter (8. Dezember 2018)

Er rafft es nicht


----------



## LightItUp (8. Dezember 2018)

Epic-Treter schrieb:


> Er rafft es nicht



nein


----------



## Epic-Treter (8. Dezember 2018)

Basti138 schrieb:


> Könntest du bitte schreiben "Jeder, ausser Basti138 - obwohl der nie ein Cube kaufen würde"



+1


----------



## null-2wo (8. Dezember 2018)

war "einfach fahren" schon?


----------



## grave_digga (8. Dezember 2018)

LightItUp schrieb:


> Was ich aus dem Thread mitnehme ist das ich a) das falsche Fahrrad gekauft habe und b) ich nicht mehr bei Cube und Kumpanen kaufe.
> Denn für mich hat das "Enduro" das eigentlich überall bei meinem Fahrrad vertreten zum Kauf geführt, was habe ich bekommen? Kein Enduro fähiges Rad.



Das Teil das Du gekauft hast ist ein All Mountain, auch wenn Dich evtl. die Seite von Cube etwas verwirrt hat. Enduro ist da nix, zumal das ja auch immer ne Definitionssache ist. So schlecht ist Cube auch nicht, das Rad wird schon funktionieren, und wenn Du es nicht krass übertreibst wird es auch halten. Es hört sich an als wäre die Variostütze defekt, das ist auf jeden Fall ein Reklamationsgrund. Evtl. kommt Dein Knarzen ja auch schon da her. Wenn nicht kann man das aber sicher finden und beseitigen ohne allzu großen Aufwand. Ein bissl springen, Stoppies usw. lassen das Rad sicher nicht außeinander fallen. Fürn Bikepark isses eher nix.


----------



## Basti138 (8. Dezember 2018)

Das Problem ist nur, irgendwann sind die Batterien des MP3 Players leer und dann nervt die Knackerei wieder 


Irgendwie ist bei Cube das reine Enduro futsch - geht dann gleich in den Gravity Bereich.
Also das 29er 150er nehme ich nicht ernst - das ist ein aufgestelltes Touren Bike 

AM ist doch ein schöner Einsatzbereich.
Du kannst Touren fahren, Trails,... längere Anfahrt zum Trail ist kein Problem,...
Nur zum dauernden Bashen, Springen, Parkbesuche etc hätte man besser was stabileres - aber dann schleppst du dauernd ein schweres Bike mit dir rum. Ein Bike das alles kann, gibts noch nicht.

Bin mit meinem AM auch schon öfters mit Anlauf und Bunnyhopp Treppen runter - aber halt richtig abgefangen, nicht ins Flat - und ich mach das nicht dauernd.
Ein Enduro wäre mir auch to much.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LightItUp (8. Dezember 2018)

Epic-Treter schrieb:


> Er rafft es nicht



Was, das dass Fahrrad nicht scheiße ist und meinen Fahrstil aushält WENN ich nur diese Satelstüze repariere oder mal eben mein Fahrrad auseinander, fette und wieder zusammen baue???


----------



## Epic-Treter (8. Dezember 2018)

LightItUp schrieb:


> Was, das dass Fahrrad nicht scheiße ist und meinen Fahrstil aushält WENN ich nur diese Satelstüze repariere oder mal eben mein Fahrrad auseinander, fette und wieder zusammen baue???



Das das Problem auf dem Sattel sitzt und nicht bei Cube


----------



## ruppidog (8. Dezember 2018)

Cube macht seinem Namen wieder Ehre -- ein Kunde, der im Viereck springt..


----------



## LightItUp (8. Dezember 2018)

grave_digga schrieb:


> Das Teil das Du gekauft hast ist ein All Mountain, auch wenn Dich evtl. die Seite von Cube etwas verwirrt hat. Enduro ist da nix, zumal das ja auch immer ne Definitionssache ist. So schlecht ist Cube auch nicht, das Rad wird schon funktionieren, und wenn Du es nicht krass übertreibst wird es auch halten. Es hört sich an als wäre die Variostütze defekt, das ist auf jeden Fall ein Reklamationsgrund. Evtl. kommt Dein Knarzen ja auch schon da her. Wenn nicht kann man das aber sicher finden und beseitigen ohne allzu großen Aufwand. Ein bissl springen, Stoppies usw. lassen das Rad sicher nicht außeinander fallen. Fürn Bikepark isses eher nix.



Wenn du das sagst


----------



## grave_digga (8. Dezember 2018)

LightItUp schrieb:


> Ja, vielleicht hab ich untertrieben vorhin. Mein Fahrstil ist schon Endurolastig. Wenn ich Touren fahre dann ist das eher ne Street Tour. Ich nehme alles mit was ich bekomme.



Dann ist das Rad eher weniger geeignet und dürfte auch nicht allzu lange halten. Wurdest Du beraten oder hast Du Online bestellt?


----------



## LightItUp (8. Dezember 2018)

Epic-Treter schrieb:


> Das das Problem auf dem Sattel sitzt und nicht bei Cube



Wie konstruktiv, begründe halt bitte. Dann überleg ich mir das sicher auch nochmal. Bin ja zum lernen hier


----------



## DerandereJan (8. Dezember 2018)

LightItUp schrieb:


> Naja, ganz unrecht hast du nicht aber der unterschied zu deren Fahrrädern ist halt existent, spürbar und spiegelt sich in nem kaputten Fahrrad wieder.



Geh fahren! Ich hab mit nem Nerve angefangen..auch PfuiBah angeblich. Lernen tust du auf jeden Fall und die anderen Jungs abziehen kann man auch mit nem Cube, umso größer der Respekt Brudi!


----------



## LightItUp (8. Dezember 2018)

grave_digga schrieb:


> Dann ist das Rad eher weniger geeignet und dürfte auch nicht allzu lange halten. Wurdest Du beraten oder hast Du Online bestellt?



Ich war im Cube Store und hab mich beraten lassen, die haben mir das jetzige Rad empfolen gekauft dann aber Online weils der Store nicht mehr hatte. Am meisten beeinflussen lassen hab ich mich aber von dem ständigen Enduro und dem Enduro aussehen.


----------



## LightItUp (8. Dezember 2018)

DerandereJan schrieb:


> Geh fahren! Ich hab mit nem Nerve angefangen..auch PfuiBah angeblich. Lernen tust du auf jeden Fall und die anderen Jungs abziehen kann man auch mit nem Cube, umso größer der Respekt Brudi!



Ja hast recht. Hab halt lang drauf gespart, da ist die Enttäuschung irgendwie schon da.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grave_digga (8. Dezember 2018)

LightItUp schrieb:


> Ich war im Cube Store und hab mich beraten lassen, die haben mir das jetzige Rad empfolen gekauft dann aber Online weils der Store nicht mehr hatte. Am meisten beeinflussen lassen hab ich mich aber von dem ständigen Enduro und dem Enduro aussehen.



Das ist halt doof. Wenn Du es auch dort gekauft hättest im Laden könnte man sagen Fehlberatung. So kannst das halt nicht nachweisen. Gibt 2 Möglichkeiten. Behalten und fahren und schauen wie lange es hält. Verkaufen und für das Geld ein richtiges Enduro, evtl. gebraucht (wegen den Kosten) kaufen.


----------



## DerandereJan (8. Dezember 2018)

LightItUp schrieb:


> Ja hast recht. Hab halt lang drauf gespart, da ist die Enttäuschung irgendwie schon da.


Genau wie ich damals.... am Ende war ich froh...ich habs kaputt geritten und als ich fahren konnte, mir das gekauft,  was ich immer haben wollte...weil ich dann wusste, was ich wollte!


----------



## Basti138 (8. Dezember 2018)

ruppidog schrieb:


> Cube macht seinem Namen wieder Ehre -- ein Kunde, der im Viereck springt..



Würfel mein Gudster, *Würfel*


----------



## --- (8. Dezember 2018)

Und eigentlich heißt es" im Dreieck springen".


----------



## Basti138 (8. Dezember 2018)

> und dem Enduro aussehen.


Das sieht nicht wie ein Enduro aus...


----------



## ruppidog (8. Dezember 2018)

Mein Eindruck ist der TE springt öfter als blos sechs mal im Quadrat..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LightItUp (8. Dezember 2018)

grave_digga schrieb:


> Das ist halt doof. Wenn Du es auch dort gekauft hättest im Laden könnte man sagen Fehlberatung. So kannst das halt nicht nachweisen. Gibt 2 Möglichkeiten. Behalten und fahren und schauen wie lange es hält. Verkaufen und für das Geld ein richtiges Enduro, evtl. gebraucht (wegen den Kosten) kaufen.



Option 1... danke.



Basti138 schrieb:


> Das sieht nicht wie ein Enduro aus...



Für den Leihen gilt die Gleichung: viel Federweg + gutes aussehen + Händler schreibt überall Enduro = Krass/ Enduro.
Das weis ich jetzt auch.


----------



## Basti138 (8. Dezember 2018)

> Enduro = Krass


Jetzt hab ich wieder was gelernt


----------



## ghostmuc (8. Dezember 2018)

Gut und ernstgemeinter Tip.
Such dir einfach paar Leute mit denen du fährst. Und frag einfach mal nett ob dir jemand ein bißchen Technik, Pflege und Umgang erklärt. Als Anfänger lernt man, so und aus Fehlern.
Und mit ein bißchen grundlage wird dir schon viel geholfen sein. Und vergiss den Spaß nicht


----------



## LightItUp (8. Dezember 2018)

Jetzt haben sich die 6 Seiten gelohnt


----------



## LightItUp (8. Dezember 2018)

ghostmuc schrieb:


> Gut und ernstgemeinter Tip.
> Such dir einfach paar Leute mit denen du fährst. Und frag einfach mal nett ob dir jemand ein bißchen Technik, Pflege und Umgang erklärt. Als Anfänger lernt man, so und aus Fehlern.
> Und mit ein bißchen grundlage wird dir schon viel geholfen sein. Und vergiss den Spaß nicht



Jo, hab ich ja. Gelernt hab ich auch was aber ich sags jetzt lieber nicht.


----------



## ghostmuc (8. Dezember 2018)

Basti138 schrieb:


> Jetzt hab ich wieder was gelernt



Ich fand und find Enduro immer noch nicht krass


----------



## Basti138 (8. Dezember 2018)

Eben, passe den Fahrstil an und hab einfach Spaß damit


----------



## LightItUp (8. Dezember 2018)

Basti138 schrieb:


> Eben, passe den Fahrstil an und hab einfach Spaß damit


joa. spaß = wild = viel wums


----------



## Basti138 (8. Dezember 2018)

Trails, geile Mucke mit dabei, dass sich der Trail biegt, als ob du fliechst 
60km und dann war der Tag gut.
Das geile am Am ist die tourentauglichkeit => du kannst mit der Bahn in die Botanik fahren und mim Rad wieder zurück.


----------



## LightItUp (8. Dezember 2018)

Basti138 schrieb:


> Trails, geile Mucke mit dabei, dass sich der Trail biegt, als ob du fliechst
> 60km und dann war der Tag gut.



Deswegen wollte ich ja kein volles Enduro....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grave_digga (8. Dezember 2018)

LightItUp schrieb:


> *Enduro = Krass*





Basti138 schrieb:


> Jetzt hab ich wieder was gelernt



Klebe ich mir jetzt auch aufs HT.


----------



## Basti138 (8. Dezember 2018)

Hab ja jetzt auch ein Enduro

Oder das hier ist auch geil


----------



## ruppidog (8. Dezember 2018)

Krass..


----------



## Basti138 (8. Dezember 2018)

So manches Enduro ist mir auf meinen Wegen damit schon begegnet 
Das ist alles auch ne Frage, wie man fährt. Fährtse nen S3 trail vorsichtig, ists ein S2 
oder trägste halt mal ein Stück


----------



## ruppidog (8. Dezember 2018)

Mein Enduro schaut da blass aus dagegen..


----------



## LightItUp (8. Dezember 2018)

ddefinitiv


----------



## Basti138 (8. Dezember 2018)

HS22 und Grip Shift


----------



## ruppidog (8. Dezember 2018)

Hat aber nur 10kg, kann also nix wert sein..


----------



## Basti138 (8. Dezember 2018)

War wahrscheinlich mal komplett XT - war damals arschteuer  und läuft wahrscheinlich heute noch besser, als manches Neubike.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LightItUp (8. Dezember 2018)

ruppidog schrieb:


> Hat aber nur 10kg, kann also nix wert sein..



Vor allem zu wenig Federweg....^^


----------



## Basti138 (8. Dezember 2018)

Der Fahrer ist hier der Federweg
Du musst nur aufpassen, der mit dem Fullie vor dir bügelt überall drüber, als wenns eben wäre und dich steckts mit dem Kopf vorraus in die Botanik


----------



## LightItUp (8. Dezember 2018)

Die Gelenke ;D


----------



## ruppidog (8. Dezember 2018)

Basti138 schrieb:


> War wahrscheinlich mal komplett XT - war damals arschteuer  und läuft wahrscheinlich heute noch besser, als manches Neubike.



Ist es sich immer noch, und ja..


----------



## Epic-Treter (8. Dezember 2018)

ruppidog schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 803284
> 
> Mein Enduro schaut da blass aus dagegen..


----------



## ruppidog (8. Dezember 2018)

LightItUp schrieb:


> ...Vor allem zu wenig Federweg....^^



Man kann Federweg mit Fahrtechnik ersetzen, andersrum geht's nicht..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Basti138 (8. Dezember 2018)

ruppidog schrieb:


> Ist es sich immer noch, und ja..


Die XT Daumenhebel waren aber schon ne Ecke besser, als die Grip Shifters... 
Waren wahrscheinlich Brems/Schalthebelkombinationen, deshalb haste jetzt die Magura dran?




> Man kann Federweg mit Fahrtechnik ersetzen, andersrum geht's nicht..


Hat aber seine Grenzen... besonders mit der starrgabel hebelts einen gerne aus.
Ich kam letztes Mal an nem 50cm schmalen betonierten/kaputten Flussufer mit dem großen KB an, es kam einer entgegen, mein Rad hat mangels Federweg abgehoben und ich konnte nicht bremsen. Der hat geschrien


----------



## ruppidog (8. Dezember 2018)

Ich bin Gripshift Fan, fahre das auch an meinem "neuen" Rad, an den alten sowieso. Wenn man ein Feinmechanikerfuchs ist schaltet das genauso exakt wie alles andere.. Und leichter ist das obendrein. Und ich mag das nicht quietschen von Maguras, und den harten Druckpunkt.


----------



## DerandereJan (8. Dezember 2018)

ruppidog schrieb:


> Man kann Federweg mit Fahrtechnik ersetzen, andersrum geht's nicht..



Stell dich 10 Minuten in Winterberg an den den Track und sag das dann nochmal


----------



## Basti138 (8. Dezember 2018)

Geht schon, sieht halt ein wenig anders aus


----------



## ruppidog (8. Dezember 2018)

DerandereJan schrieb:


> ...Winterberg...



Da kann man, weil man ein Rad mit Federung fährt, ohne Fahrtechnik runterfahren ? Ernst ?


----------



## Epic-Treter (8. Dezember 2018)

ruppidog schrieb:


> Da kann man, weil man ein Rad mit Federung fährt, ohne Fahrtechnik runterfahren ? Ernst ?



Da mußt Du min 200mm Federweg vorne und hinten haben und das Bike darf keinesfalls Cube oder Radon heißen


----------



## DerandereJan (8. Dezember 2018)

Yep. Ernst.


----------



## Epic-Treter (8. Dezember 2018)

DerandereJan schrieb:


> Yep. Ernst.



Wer ist Ernst


----------



## ruppidog (8. Dezember 2018)

Familienabfahrten konnte ich noch nie leiden..


----------



## Fury (8. Dezember 2018)

grave_digga schrieb:


> Sherlock Holmes, bist Dus?


Nein aber @Flattsn scheint mir ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fury (8. Dezember 2018)

Epic-Treter schrieb:


> Wer ist Ernst


Keine Ahnung, aber geschätzt 3 Jahre alt


----------



## schuetzendorf (8. Dezember 2018)

LightItUp schrieb:


> Was ich aus dem Thread mitnehme ist das ich a) das falsche Fahrrad gekauft habe und b) ich nicht mehr bei Cube und Kumpanen kaufe.
> Denn für mich hat das "Enduro" das eigentlich überall bei meinem Fahrrad vertreten zum Kauf geführt, was habe ich bekommen? Kein Enduro fähiges Rad.


Das Rad hat in der EWS mit anderen Federelementen schon Rennen gewonnen. Für das Geld hast Du ein relativ leichtes Bike, das unabhängig von Definitionsdiskussionen viele Einsatzbereiche abdeckt. Deswegen: Einfach draufhalten und Spaß haben!


----------



## LightItUp (8. Dezember 2018)

schuetzendorf schrieb:


> Das Rad hat in der EWS mit anderen Federelementen schon Rennen gewonnen. Für das Geld hast Du ein relativ leichtes Bike, das unabhängig von Definitionsdiskussionen viele Einsatzbereiche abdeckt. Deswegen: Einfach draufhalten und Spaß haben!



Jo, danke!


----------



## FlatterAugust (9. Dezember 2018)

Basti138 schrieb:


> Vorsicht mit solchen Aussagen - Hersteller werben mit Flugzeugaluminium und Carbontechnik aus der Raumfahrt



Zu Recht. In so manchem Käuferschädel ist ja auch Platz für Fernreisen.


----------



## FlatterAugust (9. Dezember 2018)

ruppidog schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 803284
> 
> Mein Enduro schaut da blass aus dagegen..



Ah, noch einer der noch buckeln kann. Die Neubürger kriegen ja immer gleich Rücken.


----------



## Fury (9. Dezember 2018)

Kann jemand den Fred umbenennen in „der ultimative Knarz-Thread“?

8 Seiten wegen Knarzen ist eine herausragende Leistung!


----------



## LightItUp (9. Dezember 2018)

fury9 schrieb:


> Kann jemand den Fred umbenennen in „der ultimative Knarz-Thread“?
> 
> 8 Seiten wegen Knarzen ist eine herausragende Leistung!



Wie gewünscht. Selbstironie ist ja eine Kunst, soweit ich weis.


----------



## Epic-Treter (9. Dezember 2018)




----------



## FlatterAugust (9. Dezember 2018)

fury9 schrieb:


> Kann jemand den Fred umbenennen in „der ultimative Knarz-Thread“?
> 
> 8 Seiten wegen Knarzen ist eine herausragende Leistung!



Knarz IV muß weg - sagt die SPD.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Heiko_Herbsleb (9. Dezember 2018)

Hatte schon jemand auf diese 


LightItUp schrieb:


> Ich habe mir vor eineinhalb Monaten ein Cube Stereo 140 SL 2018 für *2,5k Euro* gekauft. ...





LightItUp schrieb:


> ..., aber bei einem Neupreis von *3k* erwarte ich mehr. ...


hingewiesen.
Du meintest doch sicherlich 3,0k Euro? Oder sind das schon Hutupiasten?


----------



## grave_digga (9. Dezember 2018)

FlatterAugust schrieb:


> Knarz IV muß weg - sagt die SPD.



Der Thread ist jetzt eh tot, es kommen schon die Schmeißfliegen...


----------



## Epic-Treter (9. Dezember 2018)

grave_digga schrieb:


> Der Thread ist jetzt eh tot, es kommen schon die Schmeißfliegen...



das stimmt


----------



## LightItUp (9. Dezember 2018)

Heiko_Herbsleb schrieb:


> Hatte schon jemand auf diese
> 
> 
> hingewiesen.
> Du meintest doch sicherlich 3,0k Euro? Oder sind das schon Hutupiasten?



Es war auf 2500 Euro reduziert, der Neupreis war 3000 Euro?


----------



## Basti138 (9. Dezember 2018)

FlatterAugust schrieb:


> Knarz IV muß weg - sagt die SPD.


SPD? Sind das nicht die, die vor langer Zeit mal über der 5 Prozenthürde waren?


----------



## LightItUp (9. Dezember 2018)

Basti138 schrieb:


> SPD? Sind das nicht die, die vor langer Zeit mal über der 5 Prozenthürde waren?


sPD!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Basti138 (9. Dezember 2018)

Mir is schlecht


----------



## Basti138 (9. Dezember 2018)

> Der Thread ist jetzt eh tot, es kommen schon die Schmeißfliegen...


----------



## rider1970 (9. Dezember 2018)

War schon  "sind schon wieder Schulferien "


----------



## schuetzendorf (9. Dezember 2018)

Das Bike nennt sich übrigens Stereo, weil das Knarzen für beide Ohren ist.


----------



## Basti138 (9. Dezember 2018)

Die arbeiten derzeit am neuen Dolby Sourround


----------



## damianfromhell (10. Dezember 2018)

made my day..... beim händler durchberaten lassen und dann online kaufen.....
Jetzt großes schimpfen. 
Kunden die die Welt net braucht


----------



## NomadsChant (10. Dezember 2018)

Unabhängig mal, wo der Jüngling gekauft hat. obs nun Enduro oder sonstwas ist  und wie aufgebracht er gestern wohl war.
Er hat recht. Denn ein neuwertiges Fahrrad hat auch die Eigenschaften eines neuwertigen Fahrrades zu leisten.
Insofern sollte es nicht knarzen, solange es unter normalen Umständen gefahren wurde und die Sattelstütze sollte fest sein.
a) beim Händler im Service anrufen (ich tippe mal auf den in Grafschaft) und anfragen inwieweit die Rücksendekosten etc. übernommen werden und was genau man denn weiter verfahren könnte um den Kunden zufrieden zu stellen.
b) nach dem obligatorischen Systematiken vorgehen 
- Pedale abschrauben und gefettet mit den richtigen Drehmoment einschrauben
- selbiges mit sämtliche Schrauben durchführen (steht das nicht sogar auf dem Beipackzettel, dass alle Schrauben nachgezogen werden müssen ?)
- ohne Sattelstütze fahren, um zu schauen, ob der Knarz nicht davon kommt ?
- systematisch einfach alles weitere durchtesten.

So lernst Du auch Dein Rad und seine Bauteile kennen.
Und lass Dich nciht verrückt machen, ob es nun ein Enduro oder ein AM ist.
Die Fahrweise macht ein Rad kaputt. Ein 120kg-Mann kann bei einem Sprung aus 5 Meter Höhe auch ein Enduro kaputt machen und ein 60kg-Hopfer muss nicht zwingend ein AM zerstören, wenn er eine 1-Meter-Drop versemmelt.


----------



## zett78 (10. Dezember 2018)

Kann zu !


----------



## maxito (10. Dezember 2018)

Quatsch, die Geschichte fängt doch grade erst an! Kann es Lightning mit der gesamten Bike Branche aufnehmen? Gibt es ein neues Bike, Schadenersatz oder eine Tüte Gummibärchen?


----------



## wiede77 (10. Dezember 2018)

Durch Zufall auf den Thread gestoßen.
Kann nur mit dem Kopf schütteln.
Habe exakt das gleiche Bike, bin damit voll zufrieden.
Knarzen tut bei mir gar nichts.
Am Anfang noch einige Schrauben nagezogen, seit dem alles Top.
Bin kein Cube-Fanboy, habe auch noch Bikes von diversen Ami-Hersteller.
Und zum Einsatzbereich, mit dem Bike geht schon viel, und da der TO nach seinen Angaben ein Anfänger is, glaub ich mal net das er sein MTB in den Grenzbereich fährt.
Leute gibt's ….


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Basti138 (10. Dezember 2018)

Dann machste was falsch


----------



## Trekjosch (11. Dezember 2018)

Hi. Ich hatte auch mal ein Cube und nur Ärger. Der Händler hat es nicht auf die Kette bekommen das Bike zu reparieren. Ich kann dir nur den Tip geben dich direkt an Cube zu wenden. Ich habe mein Bike direkt an Cube geschickt und habe es Top zurück bekommen.


----------



## ryle (11. Dezember 2018)

Hatte auch das selbe Bike ... 3x mal beim Händler wegen Knarzen (1x Dämpferaufnahme, 1x Cockpit, 1x Hinterbau) und 1x weil die Schraube der Dämpferaufnahme gebrochen war. Nun ist es weg ....


----------



## Basti138 (11. Dezember 2018)

> Nun ist es weg ....


Wo is es nu?


----------



## ryle (11. Dezember 2018)

Basti138 schrieb:


> Wo is es nu?


Nachdem alles repariert war, hab ich es verkauft.


----------



## Basti138 (11. Dezember 2018)




----------



## Cheet (11. Dezember 2018)

falsche Seite


----------



## Cheet (11. Dezember 2018)

Bei #75 wollt ich aussteigen. Aber das wird ja immer besser/ absurder hier.


LightItUp schrieb:


> Das Rohr das flutscht im Ding wo es reinflutscht.


 

Und das knacken is da wo es knackt, oder was!?




LightItUp schrieb:


> Meine Mate ist auch bald aufgebraucht ......


 

Na dann, alles klar, kann ja hier zu.                " Ändüro! Ändüro!....."


----------



## garbel (12. Dezember 2018)

skwal83 schrieb:


> Da bist du hier absolut an der richtigen Adresse



Ich hab heute erst ein Stereo 150 C:62 aufgebaut, da gab's nix zu meckern.

Aber stimmt schon, oft ist Cube eher so ...naja bis ogottogott.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hardtails (12. Dezember 2018)

garbel schrieb:


> Ich hab heute erst ein Stereo 150 C:62 aufgebaut, da gab's nix zu meckern.
> 
> Aber stimmt schon, oft ist Cube eher so ...naja bis ogottogott.


Das war auf das forum bezogen,  nicht auf den Rahmen.


----------



## garbel (12. Dezember 2018)

skwal83 schrieb:


> Das war auf das forum bezogen,  nicht auf den Rahmen.



Und ich dachte immer, ich bewege mich hier in einem qualitativ hochwertigen knackfreien Forum...


----------



## Epic-Treter (12. Dezember 2018)

garbel schrieb:


> Und ich *dachte* immer,



Finde den Fehler


----------



## FlatterAugust (13. Dezember 2018)

Basti138 schrieb:


> Wo is es nu?



Bei Würfelmimimi.


----------



## Deleted 149952 (13. Dezember 2018)

ist ja schließlich das selbe Rad


----------



## Deleted 347960 (13. Dezember 2018)

LightItUp schrieb:


> Und wie kommt das dass sowas schon nach den ersten Monate(n) passiert?
> Und das ist wahrscheinlich auch kein Grund das Fahrrad zurückzugeben, oder ?
> Bringt es was wenn ich des Fahrrad zu nem Cube Store schleppe und die mir das dann wieder gerade biegen, wegen Garantie und so?
> 
> Ps: danke für die einzigst hilfreiche Antwort, grüße grimod.


Da reicht Dreck an der falschen Stelle. Ich habe mal mein Innenlager ausgebaut, eingefettet und wieder eingebaut. Pressfit an Cube Carbon Hardtail. Nach zwei Pedalumdrehungen hatte ich dann verstanden, dass es daran nicht lag. Wutentbrannt drehte ich die hintere Steckachse eine viertel Umdrehung zu. Das knarzen war weg...
Gar nicht so einfach, die wirkliche Ursache zu finden, aber ich denke, dass daran nicht Cube schuld ist und das erste, was ich Dir empfehlen würde ist, mit weniger Vorurteilen, etwas Distanz und analytisch an die Sache ran zu gehen. Knarzen hatte ich auch an meinem Stumpi Santo Subito Stahlhardtail. Da waren's die Pedalgewinde in den Kurbeln.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 347960 (13. Dezember 2018)

Trekjosch schrieb:


> Hi. Ich hatte auch mal ein Cube und nur Ärger. Der Händler hat es nicht auf die Kette bekommen das Bike zu reparieren. Ich kann dir nur den Tip geben dich direkt an Cube zu wenden. Ich habe mein Bike direkt an Cube geschickt und habe es Top zurück bekommen.


Da sieht man mal wieder, dass viele "Hobby"schrauber um einiges besser arbeiten als so manche Händler, weil letztere oft Zeit um jeden Preis sparen wollen und dann ohne Hingabe einfach draufloswursteln und was zusammenmurksen, dann kommt die Ausrede, das Fahrrad wäre schuld. Statt etwas mehr Zeit zu investieren und den Problemen auf den wahren Grund zu gehen, wird Alibimäßig irgendwas gewechselt.


----------



## Deleted 347960 (13. Dezember 2018)

garbel schrieb:


> Ich hab heute erst ein Stereo 150 C:62 aufgebaut, da gab's nix zu meckern.
> 
> Aber stimmt schon, oft ist Cube eher so ...naja bis ogottogott.


Also ich finde meine Cube Bikes doch ziemlich gut. Geometrie ausgewogen, bisher habe ich noch keinen Schaden an den Rahmen hingekriegt trotz meiner 95 Kilo und Komponenten sind top. Syntace Lenker und Sattelstützen und ST Swiss Laufräder. Zum Preis gibt's durchaus schlechtere Ausstattungen.


----------



## damianfromhell (14. Dezember 2018)

Zucchi schrieb:


> Da sieht man mal wieder, dass viele "Hobby"schrauber um einiges besser arbeiten als so manche Händler, weil letztere oft Zeit um jeden Preis sparen wollen und dann ohne Hingabe einfach draufloswursteln und was zusammenmurksen, dann kommt die Ausrede, das Fahrrad wäre schuld. Statt etwas mehr Zeit zu investieren und den Problemen auf den wahren Grund zu gehen, wird Alibimäßig irgendwas gewechselt.



Sry aber da muss ich mal beherzt lachen. Der Kunde will nix zahlen. Wenn bei uns einer reinkommt mit einem Radl was zwei Jahre alt ist und knackt bedeutet das oft einmal alles.
Lager neu weil nimmer die besten, alles durchschauen und fetten an den üblichen stellen. Alleine alles nachsehen kann iwo zwischen 30 und 300 Euro sein.


----------



## Deleted 347960 (14. Dezember 2018)

damianfromhell schrieb:


> Sry aber da muss ich mal beherzt lachen. Der Kunde will nix zahlen. Wenn bei uns einer reinkommt mit einem Radl was zwei Jahre alt ist und knackt bedeutet das oft einmal alles.
> Lager neu weil nimmer die besten, alles durchschauen und fetten an den üblichen stellen. Alleine alles nachsehen kann iwo zwischen 30 und 300 Euro sein.


Was Du sagst kann ich durchaus verstehen und ist natürlich meine, durchaus von mir extrem dargestellte Ansicht, von der anderen Seite aus betrachtet. Aber wie wäre es, wenn so mancher einfach den Kunden von vornherein das sagte, was Du schreibst und dann einen guten Job machte? Es kostet bis zu 300 Euro, wenn's gut geht weniger. Punkt. Vielleicht würde das so manchem mehr Vertrauen bringen, statt billiger Versprechen, die dann unhaltbar sind?


----------



## damianfromhell (14. Dezember 2018)

Zucchi schrieb:


> Was Du sagst kann ich durchaus verstehen und ist natürlich meine, durchaus von mir extrem dargestellte Ansicht, von der anderen Seite aus betrachtet. Aber wie wäre es, wenn so mancher einfach den Kunden von vornherein das sagte, was Du schreibst und dann einen guten Job machte? Es kostet bis zu 300 Euro, wenn's gut geht weniger. Punkt. Vielleicht würde das so manchem mehr Vertrauen bringen, statt billiger Versprechen, die dann unhaltbar sind?



Ich sage des den Kunden. Die Hälfte der Leute geht wieder. Ist mir aber lieber als dann die Diskussion zu haben. Auf dem Auftrag für die Werkstatt gibt es auch so nen feld wo man eintragen kann z.b Max 300 dann anrufen. Bringt nur oft wenig.


----------



## Basti138 (15. Dezember 2018)

Zucchi schrieb:


> Was Du sagst kann ich durchaus verstehen und ist natürlich meine, durchaus von mir extrem dargestellte Ansicht, von der anderen Seite aus betrachtet. Aber wie wäre es, wenn so mancher einfach den Kunden von vornherein das sagte, was Du schreibst und dann einen guten Job machte? Es kostet bis zu 300 Euro, wenn's gut geht weniger. Punkt. Vielleicht würde das so manchem mehr Vertrauen bringen, statt billiger Versprechen, die dann unhaltbar sind?



Kunde: Waaas, 300 Euro... ich überlegs mir... 

Die Google Bewertung lautet dann "Neues Rad gekauft, hat geknackt, kostet 300 Euro trotz Garantie, Abzocke, den Laden kann ich nicht empfehlen"
(Dass das Rad aus dem Netz ist, wurde vergessen zu erwähnen)

Kunde geht zum nächsten Laden "Wir reparieren keine Interneträder" 
Google Bewertung "Habe ein Rad für 3000 Euro gekauft, Händler wollte nicht reparieren, will wohl kein Geld verdienen!?"

Und deshalb kann ichs auch verstehen, wenn manche Händler auf diese Kundschaft verzichten


----------



## Basti138 (15. Dezember 2018)

damianfromhell schrieb:


> Ich sage des den Kunden. Die Hälfte der Leute geht wieder.


Besser ist das... die kommen schon wieder, weil sie merken, dass sie beim Händler B auch zahlen müssen.


----------



## Sittenstrolch (15. Dezember 2018)

Zucchi schrieb:


> Da sieht man mal wieder, dass viele "Hobby"schrauber um einiges besser arbeiten als so manche Händler, weil letztere oft Zeit um jeden Preis sparen wollen und dann ohne Hingabe einfach draufloswursteln und was zusammenmurksen, dann kommt die Ausrede,



Diese Räder, wie von anderen Marken auch, kommen komplett vormontiert vom Hersteller und werden hier nur endmontiert. Quasi nur ein bissl Einstellungen. Habe ich auch mal ne Weile gemacht. Wenn der Chef sagt, wir hammaber keine Zeit, Du muss da heute 20 von fertig machen, dann ist essig mit Qualitätsprüfung. Dann kommt so ne kagge wie der TE es beschrieben hat vor.
Versenderbikes aus Riesenbeständen (Fahrrad DE) oder so, werden oft garnicht überprüft, sondern in dem Karton weitergeschickt, in dem Sie auch angekommen sind.
Hat man aber im Netz gekauft, sollte man eh damit rechnen was selbst machen zu müssen. Sollte man als MTBler eh können.
Ich zerlege auch neue Räder erstmal, bastel Sie von Grundauf neu wieder zusammen soweit das nötig ist.

Was zu machen ist, wurde schon beschrieben. Kurbelschrauben lösen und wieder anziehen sollte man unbedingt in Betracht ziehen, sowie alle Vorbau/Bremscheiben/Sattelklemmen, eigentlich alle Schrauben kurz lösen, prüfen und wieder festschrauben.

Man kann oder sollte einem fertigen Rad, auch nicht ausm Laden, einfach trauen und bedenkenlos losfahren. Nix, müsste, Anspruch schützt vor Genickbruch nicht.

Qualitätsfehler sind auch immer drin, oder einer hat das falsche Teil verbaut. Jeder ist für sich selbst verantwortlich, wenn es scheise ist was man gekauft hat, meldet man sich als erstes da, wo man es her hat.

Simmer fertig jetz oder was?


----------



## Deleted 347960 (15. Dezember 2018)

damianfromhell schrieb:


> Ich sage des den Kunden. Die Hälfte der Leute geht wieder. Ist mir aber lieber als dann die Diskussion zu haben. Auf dem Auftrag für die Werkstatt gibt es auch so nen feld wo man eintragen kann z.b Max 300 dann anrufen. Bringt nur oft wenig.


Bei manchen ist's besser wenn sie gehen, und diejenigen, um die's schade ist, kommen wieder, wie bereits von Basti geschrieben.


----------



## Deleted 347960 (15. Dezember 2018)

Sittenstrolch schrieb:


> Diese Räder, wie von anderen Marken auch, kommen komplett vormontiert vom Hersteller und werden hier nur endmontiert. Quasi nur ein bissl Einstellungen. Habe ich auch mal ne Weile gemacht. Wenn der Chef sagt, wir hammaber keine Zeit, Du muss da heute 20 von fertig machen, dann ist essig mit Qualitätsprüfung. Dann kommt so ne kagge wie der TE es beschrieben hat vor.
> Versenderbikes aus Riesenbeständen (Fahrrad DE) oder so, werden oft garnicht überprüft, sondern in dem Karton weitergeschickt, in dem Sie auch angekommen sind.
> Hat man aber im Netz gekauft, sollte man eh damit rechnen was selbst machen zu müssen. Sollte man als MTBler eh können.
> Ich zerlege auch neue Räder erstmal, bastel Sie von Grundauf neu wieder zusammen soweit das nötig ist.
> ...


Gut beschrieben, ich denke das reicht... Vielleicht noch, dass ich mich beim ersten Bike für meine Kleine ziemlich aufgeregt habe. Das hatte ich extra beim Shop vor Ort gekauft im Vertrauen, dass es dort geprüft wird vor der Übergabe. Das erste, was passierte war, dass der vordere Bremszug durchgerutscht ist, als ich die Bremse zuhause gezogen habe. Dann nichts mehr, weil ich selbst eine Runde mit dem Drehmomentschlüssel gedreht habe. Dazu habe ich etwa zehn Minuten gebraucht. Da war mein im Karton angeliefertes Cube Elite besser geprüft, obwohl der Lenker, aus Versandgründen, abmontiert war.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Basti138 (15. Dezember 2018)

> Wenn der Chef sagt, wir hammaber keine Zeit, Du muss da heute 20 von fertig machen, dann ist essig mit Qualitätsprüfung. Dann kommt so ne kagge wie der TE es beschrieben hat vor.


Exact - das ist leider all zu häufig die Vorgehensweise Verkaufsorientierter Läden, oder Ladenketten.
Dann sag den ehem. Chef doch mal:
Es ist tatsächlich weniger Arbeit, wenn man ein Rad gleich zu Anfang fertig macht. Weil wenn der Kunde reklamiert, muss es ein 2. Mal gemacht werden incl Auftragswbwicklung.
Sowas verstehe ich nicht 

Wenn ich eins probefahre, das knackt und der Verkäufer sagt "Kein Problem, das wird vor dem Kauf noch alles gemacht" weis ich, wenn keine Zeit zum Aufbau/Endmointage war, ist auch keine Zeit für die Übergabeinspection.
=> dass das eben nicht gemacht wird und ich ein 2. Mal oder 3. Mal hin muss.
Was soll das werden? Die lassen einen fahren, obwohl sie wissen, dass es nicht rund läuft! Bei sowas krieg ich nen Hals 
Wenn ich den ganzen Kram dann selber machen muss, oder zur richtigen Montage in nen anderen Laden gehen muss, kann ich auch im Netz kaufen 

Qualität ist, wenn der Kunde wiederkommt, nicht die Ware.


War mal vor beim Abi bei so ner Kette - das heißt genau einen Tag, bin wieder abgehaun.
Das Rad wurde ausgepackt - das haben Leute ohne irgendwelche Fertigkeiten gemacht.
Dann gings in die Werkstatt, wo es dann schnell 08/15 zusammengesteckt wurde zum anschauen/probefahren.
Nach dem Kauf wurde es nochmal schnell durchgesehen.
Die Räder gingen durch 3 (!) Hände und liefen oft noch immer nicht richtig.
Das darf max 10 Minuten dauern - in 10 Minuten läuft aber kein Rad vernünftig.
Der Kunde kommt zur Reklamation und dann ists in der 4. Hand. 
Mir ist unerklärlich wie sich das Geschäftsmodell lohnen kann 
Wenn dann die Kunden zurecht fluchend den Laden verlassen


----------



## Sittenstrolch (15. Dezember 2018)

Basti138 schrieb:


> Dann sag den ehem. Chef doch mal:
> Es ist tatsächlich weniger Arbeit, wenn man ein Rad gleich zu Anfang fertig macht. Weil wenn der Kunde reklamiert, muss es ein 2. Mal gemacht werden incl Auftragswbwicklung.
> Sowas verstehe ich nicht
> 
> ...



Als ob ich in der Branche freiwillig nochmal arbeiten würde .

Geld macht blind und wie für viele Chefs geht es nicht um den Sport sondern Geld.
Ich fachsimpel auch mit keinem mehr. Teilelieferanten sind das für mich alle, nicht mehr. Nur business, so wie andersrum auch. Wenn ich ne Frage habe, frag ich euch ja.


----------



## Basti138 (15. Dezember 2018)

> Sport sondern Geld.


Ja eben!!!
Neuaufbau + Reklamation und Nachbessern mit Auftragsabwicklung dauert immer länger, als wenn mans gleich gescheit macht.
Und gerade zur Hochsaison, wenns brennt.
Der Kunde kommt ein 2. und 3. Mal und du musst den gegebenenfalls irgendwo zwischen reinschieben...
=> das kann nicht funktionieren, das wird ein 2. und 3. Mal Murks.


----------



## Sittenstrolch (15. Dezember 2018)

Basti138 schrieb:


> Ja eben!!!
> Neuaufbau + Reklamation und Nachbessern mit Auftragsabwicklung dauert immer länger, als wenn mans gleich gescheit macht.
> Und gerade zur Hochsaison, wenns brennt.
> Der Kunde kommt ein 2. und 3. Mal und du musst den gegebenenfalls irgendwo zwischen reinschieben...
> => das kann nicht funktionieren, das wird ein 2. und 3. Mal Murks.


Das kapiern die net. Glaub mir, wie oft hatte ich die Diskussion...und die zahlen die es belegen das ich richtig liege....Chefs haben immer recht.


----------



## Basti138 (15. Dezember 2018)

Das ist deren Recht und jeder darf auch gerne dort kaufen.
Also ich mach nen großen  Bogen um solche Läden.


----------



## Sittenstrolch (15. Dezember 2018)

Von aussen ist das rad Geschäft anders.als drinnen. Wie mit all dem lifestyle kram. Drinnen gehts gern dreckig und mit Haken und Ösen zu. Der Kunde, und da sind ibcler die Minderheit, wissen nicht mehr viel davon, viele wissen eh besser bescheid als jeder Mitarbeiter eines Ladens. Für den Rest gilt, dreh dem Kunden an was geht. Das gilt nicht für alle, aber für viele. Geh mal als heinblöd verkleidet in den laden und lass dich beraten. Meine Freundin will ein FAD haben und das im laden kaufen und Probe fahren. Legitim. Also geh ich mit und lass die Leute dort ihre Arbeit machen, halte mich zurück. Was ich da alles für eine unqualifizierte, teils unfreiwillig erzählte kakke hören muss. Da verdienen viele einfach  nicht dass man Geld da lässt. Viele Marken meide ich auch, nicht weil das.Material nicht gut wäre...


----------



## damianfromhell (17. Dezember 2018)

War ja auch mal Kunde und bin quereinsteiger. Ich bin hier auch gefühlt der einzige der sich für neues begesitern lässt. habe am rechner alles im abo, ibc, pb usw.
vor ein paar jahren war des hier auch so das nem kunden das verkauft wurde was da ist egal ob passt. mitlerweile deutlich besser


----------



## Basti138 (18. Dezember 2018)

Kennste den schon:
Kunde geht in Bikeshop, lässt sich beraten und fährt probe. Kauft im Netz und beschwert sich anschliessend, dass sein neues Canyon von der Größe her nicht passt 
"Bikeshop hat mich falsch beraten, falsche Größe gekauft"


----------



## damianfromhell (18. Dezember 2018)

Basti138 schrieb:


> Kennste den schon:
> Kunde geht in Bikeshop, lässt sich beraten und fährt probe. Kauft im Netz und beschwert sich anschliessend, dass sein neues Canyon von der Größe her nicht passt
> "Bikeshop hat mich falsch beraten, falsche Größe gekauft"



Der ist doch nen alter Hut 
Öfter beim Commuter gehabt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

